# Rain



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

the day before we fly to the UK, it RAINS in Egypt ........ preparation


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

we have thunder and lightening, the island was all lit up,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> we have thunder and lightening, the island was all lit up,


Thunderbolt and lightning, very, very fright'ning me.
(Galileo.) Galileo. (Galileo.) Galileo, Galileo figaro


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> the day before we fly to the UK, it RAINS in Egypt ........ preparation


enjoy your holiday


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a great time and enjoy the fresh air,


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Hope you and your family have a great holiday....and i've ordered some of this stuff :smow:specially for you 

ps...if your passing by my neck of the woods give me a :wave: i might even invite you for drink in good old Teesside


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Hope you and your family have a great holiday....and i've ordered some of this stuff :smow:specially for you
> 
> ps...if your passing by my neck of the woods give me a :wave: i might even invite you for drink in good old Teesside


OOOooooo going up t'north is not planned :loco: :nono:

getting a bit close to them Celts :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Heavy rain in Egypt always scares me.....
When I lived there, I had a brick .... just a normal red house brick... in a bowl of water to hold down a rubber pipe for my washing machine (Egyptian technology!!) 
I had it there less than a day.... and the brick had DISSOLVED!!!! I was staring at a bowl of red brick soup!!
I was then hoping our building wasn't made of the same stuff......Oh lordy!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Heavy rain in Egypt always scares me.....
> When I lived there, I had a brick .... just a normal red house brick... in a bowl of water to hold down a rubber pipe for my washing machine (Egyptian technology!!)
> I had it there less than a day.... and the brick had DISSOLVED!!!! I was staring at a bowl of red brick soup!!
> I was then hoping our building wasn't made of the same stuff......Oh lordy!!!


It's only scary if you're driving........Dust + Rain = Mega slippery roads, add that to worn tires, stupid drivers with mostly no lights and you get a cluster fu*k


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Heavy rain in Egypt always scares me.....
> When I lived there, I had a brick .... just a normal red house brick... in a bowl of water to hold down a rubber pipe for my washing machine (Egyptian technology!!)
> I had it there less than a day.... and the brick had DISSOLVED!!!! I was staring at a bowl of red brick soup!!
> I was then hoping our building wasn't made of the same stuff......Oh lordy!!!


Don't be silly Sue...of course all bricks are made like that in Egypt..they just dry them in the sun don't fire them like we do in the uk.....i had a pile of bricks outside my house left over from some work i had done...they got less and less as over time they were just slowly crumbling and that was without water.My first apartment was just off Sherry St and at the time they were blasting to make the new marina and the whole building used to move with every blast...scary or what


----------



## patatasbravas (Oct 29, 2012)

I live in Sheik Zayed - it was flooding all over the place, especially near the Mall of Arabia area. Took two hours to get through a distance of approx. 5 km.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

patatasbravas said:


> I live in Sheik Zayed - it was flooding all over the place, especially near the Mall of Arabia area. Took two hours to get through a distance of approx. 5 km.



Hello and welcome to the forum

It always floods here as there is no drainage.. I find November and January our wettest months.

A very Spanish user name,

Maiden


----------



## patatasbravas (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes indeed  Just came back from a quick holiday there.

Incidentally, as it appears you are the active moderator here, I had a question for you that I would like to privately address - problem is myPMing isn't yet activated. Is there a solution for this problem?

Thx.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Once you are an active member your p.m facility will come into play


----------

